# Remote X display



## jrh (May 14, 2003)

Well I'm not sure if this should go in the networking or X11 forum, but it seems likely that help might come from this forum.  I'm having trouble displaying X-windows from a remote machine to my mac -- here is how I'm set up:

I have an airport base station that goes to a DSL modem with a fixed IP address, the computers at home are networked locally using the airport as a local DNS server (so behind the base station, everything is 10.0.1.x).  

I can ssh to computers at work just fine, but I don't know how to tell it where to send a display to -- I can do a 
setenv DISPLAY my.airport.ip.address, but that goes to the base station, not my computer.  

Is there a simple way to export my work display to my computer at home?  

thanks,
jrh


----------



## symphonix (May 14, 2003)

Open X11 on your mac. In the terminal in X11 (not the Terminal.app one) type:

ssh -X user@hostaddress

after you've entered your password and so on, this should automatically forward the X11 system over the ssh link.


----------

